# Charleston



## Bespoken pa (Apr 14, 2012)

Good afternoon gentlemen, I will be traveling to charleston sc in a few weeks and I wanted inquire if anyone had any hotel and resteraunt recommendations? Thank you for your time as always.


----------



## Wales (Jun 9, 2012)

There are amazing restaurants there. I recommend The Charleston Place hotel. I just don't recall the names of the places I've eaten at. Make sure to stop at Ben Silver!


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

We were there a year ago in April. We stayed at the 'Francis Marion Hotel' on King St and can recommend it. It's within walking distance of the Historic District. Make sure you have at least one meal at 'Husk' on Queen St. 

It's an amazing city. And yes, don't forget to visit Ben Silver.


----------



## AJLP (Oct 12, 2007)

Our favorite restaurant in Charleston is Hanks. We have enjoyed staying at the Vendue In when it was just the two of us. When kids are joining us we stay at The Embassy Suites. Have a great time!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Husk is amazing. Make your reservation now - it tends to be booked.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I stayed at the Francis Marion and the Charleston Place on separate trips in 1988. Back then the Francis Marion was a dump with small rooms and the Charleston Place was the nicest hotel in town (of full-service hotels; no doubt there are some wonderful B&Bs or smaller inns). The Francis Marion is now owned by the same people who own the Poinsett in Greenville, SC and the Middlebury Inn in Vermont, and I have full faith that they have restored it to something quite nice.

There was a restaurant called 82 Queen that I remember as being very good. A server at a local restaurant moved to Charleston; I can't remember where she ended up getting a job, but 82 Queen is still there and still has a very good reputation.


----------



## Bespoken pa (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone I will definitely check out Ben silver.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

I would recommend dining at Cypress. Cypress has a great menu and an expansive wine list. If you like martinis, be sure to try their lavender martini--it's to die for.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Mills House is a very good central location, nice rooms and ambience, ditto King's Courtyard Inn. Haven't been back in quite awhile for an extended stay, but Magnolias and Blossom are excellent, and you *really *need to lunch at Gaulart & Maliclet (sp?), aka G&M aka "Fast & French" on Broad between, I think, King and Meeting (within a block or so of King, anyway). Hit Berlin's Dept. Store corner of King and Broad, good clothing selection. Lots of good eating in Charleston, great walking town...but it will..be..HOT. Might want to take a carriage tour.


----------

